# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ☆ ورشة الوأإأإن صور مسًن ☆

## أموله

كيفكم ؟ 
جيت لكم مألفه مسابقه حلوه  

اأسمها ورشة الوان  



الطريقه ..~ 
اطلب من الاعضاء جلاب صورة مسن بلون محدد مثلا وردي 
ويجيبو ونشوف من احلى صورةمسن ؟ 
والي احلى لها تقييم + وسام  :bigsmile:  
ويطلب صورة بللون ونجيب والي يفوز ياخذ تقييم والوسام ينسحب  
من ذاك العضو ويجيه  

عسا عجبتكم المسابقه ؟ 
لي شفت تفاعل ببدي المسابقه

----------


## أموله

:wink:  مـأإإفي هـروووب >> هع 

انتظركم لبعد الاختبارات >> الله يوفقكم  :in_love:  :clap:

----------


## قمر دنياي

حلوه المسابقه 
ننتظر اللون

----------


## أموله

ببدأ المسابقه خيتو قمر دنياي بعد الاختبارات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ماشاء الله ....

الفكرة جداً متميزة وفريدة من نوعها...


يسلم فكرك حبابة ع الأفكار الجنان..


ننتظر لبعد الامتحانات وربي يوفق الجميع إن شاؤ الله بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


واتمنى يكون في تفاعل مع الموضوع...




يعطيك العافية يارب..


موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أموله

الله يسلمك ويخليك على المرور الحلو

----------


## هدوء الغرام

الفكرة جداً جميلة
تسلمي على هيك افكار 
ننتظر 
الله يوفقنا في الاختبارات

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مرحبــآ

فكـره مرره حلووهـ أموولهـ

وجديده

بس بعد الأمتحانات :( وااجد ):

خخ

----------


## miss.Dior

*فكره مره جنـآن يعطيك العافيه* 

*=)*

*لم آخلص آختبارات اول وحده بي تشوفوني ..*

*مس ديور .*

----------


## ارسم العشق

الفكره مره حلوه ونتتظر ويش ورانانتتظر لبعد الامتحانات

----------


## أموله

تسلموو كلكم على المرور 

اسوروه وانتي وش وراك لاختبارات ولا شي قلت بعد الامتحانات واجد هههههههه

----------


## أموله

:nuts:  :bleh: 


خ ـلصت الاختبارات .. 

وابي تفاعل عشان احط الون الاول ~

----------


## قمر دنياي

يلا ننتظرك بسرعه لاتتاخري

----------


## أموله

ببدأ لاكن اول شي خل يصير تفاعل ~

----------


## آنسة دراقة

يا الله اختاري اللون 


انا من اول المتفاعلين معاكي

----------


## أموله

بكره الصباح الساعه 9:12


جايه لكم بلون .,. ~  :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

وخروآ عن أم توقيت :> 
<< بتنطق هاهاهاي 
بآإأنتظآرك .. 
سي يوو

----------


## أموله

هههههههًٍََِـ 

.. 

وكان زين لو جيت في الوقت المحدد ,, الا دقيتها نومه ههه 


اللون هو الازرق الفاتح 

بنتظار صوركم 

ذي صورتي





تصميمي ~

----------


## قمر دنياي

اموله 
من تصميمنا او لا يعني من النت ؟؟

----------


## حلاالكون

*ياالله في الانتظاررررررررررر* 
*:) :) :)*

----------


## أموله

على كيفكم  ~

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## أموله

انتظر الباقيييي

----------


## أموله

,,’ سمحووو ليًٍَِ بغير صورتي

لأنه توني انتبه انها هطله





..,, سي يو ~

----------


## أموله

وين تفاعلكم لهدرجه نايميين

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

مرحبـ‘أ‘ اموله ع فكره صورتك اليديده موب راضيه تطلع

صورتي

ممم يعني هي فيها ازرق اكثر لون فيها هو الازرق

----------


## قمر دنياي

هذه صورتي 
أن شاااء الله تعجبكم 


طبعآ عدلت فيها بالفوتوشوب

----------


## قمر دنياي

ٍويييييييييييييييييييينك  امووووووووووووله؟؟؟ ٍ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أموولهـ وينك


راح اصمم صورة وأحطها

لكن من زمان طلبتي الطلب المفرووض تحددي وقت وضع التصوويت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يوفقكم 

بس اموله المتابعه لمسابقتش 
راح يعطيها جو احلى

----------


## أموله

}} مرحبـأإ

لحد دلحين  4 اعضاء بس حطو صور  

اذا صرتو 10 ,, بحدد متى التصويت

----------


## قمر دنياي

وووووووووووووووووووول واااجد 10 
وما احس الاعضاء متفاعلين خلي فيها شوي
تفاعل مثلآ جوائز يعني وسام او تقيم عشان الاعضاء 
تتفاعل

----------


## أموله

اي فييييييييهـأإ وسام وتقييم ~

----------


## حلاالكون

*وهاذي صورتي*

----------


## أموله

حلا صورتك كبيره

صغرتها





يلا الحين بحط تصويت

----------


## أموله

مرحبـأإ حلا الكون انتي الفايزه ونشالله بأقرب وقت بينحط لك الوسام 

شرفينا وطلبي لون ياغلا ~}~

----------


## حلاالكون

*مرحبا كيفكم* 
*يالله نبدأ*
*أختاااااار  لووووون أحمر*


*وهذي صورتي* 




ياأعضاء نبي تفاعل

----------


## ليلاس

طلب حلو

لوني المفضل >> خخخخخخخ

هذي صورتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله على اللون القمييل

هذي صورتي

من تصميمي

----------


## أموله

,’,’’ يلا سوو تفاعل ~}~

----------


## ليلاس

ان شاء الله يكون مرة تفاعل و حماس

----------


## أموله

نشـ"ـأإلله

----------


## ليلاس

وين باقي الأعضاء ؟؟؟

----------


## أموله

!!!!!!!!!!!.. وين التفـأإ‘عل ليه هالنوم الصاير بالمنتدى ؟!

----------


## ليلاس

معاش حق غناتي

الموضوع بدأ ينام

أفضل تنزلين الاستطلاع

و الفايز يختار اللون الجديد 

و يمكن يرجع الحماس

----------


## thefactor

اتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## أموله

خخخ ليلاس تقدري تنزليه اللحين

----------


## ليلاس

ههههههه

أوكي غناتي اموله رح انزله في اقرب فرصة

----------


## ليلاس

تم انزال التصويت

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـرحبآآ

راح اطلب صورة بلوون

الـ { أسود وأبيض }

يعني مو ملونه

..

تحياتي

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا ع الطلب الحلو

رح أدور صورة و أرجع لكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

هذه صورتي

----------


## ليلاس

أعتذر عن التأخير

و هذي صورتي

----------


## thefactor

وهذه صورتي ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر باقي الأعضاء

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اخووي صورتك وااجد كبيرة

صغرهاا !!

----------


## اسيرة شوق

صـورتي صارت كبيرة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هآآآ

وينكم ؟؟

----------


## أموله

اسوره صورتك صغرتها

~~>

----------


## أموله

thefactor

 :bigsmile:  الضآهر شغلتي اصغر  :evil: 




اسورهـ تقدري تحطي التصويت

----------


## أموله

بحط التصويت

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر الطلب الجديييييييييد

----------


## أموله

*مممم بدل عن الوسـآم بيتك وضع للعضو الفآئز تصويتين* 

*^_^ ،ـ،* 

*ويـلأ ابي صوره بآللون الرصـآصي*

*صورتيي*

*واتمنى صوركم مآتصير كبيييره ولا تصير صغيييره >> خلوهـآ وسط <<*

----------


## قمر دنياي

صورتي

----------


## أموله

!! 

كبيــــــــره @

----------


## ليلاس

السسسسسسسلام ...}

صور تي وصلت ~

و ان شاء الله تكووون مناااسبة و تعجبكم ..}

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

فكره حلوه اموله

----------


## ليلاس

!.! ننتظر باقي الأعضااااء !.!

----------


## أموله

o_o

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

فكرة كثير حلوة ...

----------

